# Tucson Arizona area for meetup



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

I live a little north of Tucson. Moved here from Seattle.
Anyone live in the area?

I'd be willing to drive a little ways for a meetup.

Please respond to me or right here.








Sparrow


----------



## msbonnie (Nov 6, 2012)

I am 64 yrs female. I live in Willcox, Az. I would not mind meeting someone with ibs as sometimes think its just me alone and alone I am. I am taking a med now that has alleviated so many of the nasty symptoms...the urgency...need to find bathrooms in any building i visit. I sleep all through the night now without the grinding, bloated stomach symptoms. I still watch what I eat and seldom eat out but I think I am pretty blessed now when I look back on what I have been through. We can meet or chat if you are up for that. Thanks for your time.

Bonnie ([email protected])


----------

